# MERM V13. vs V12



## allanford86 (Feb 4, 2015)

I have a MERM book I purchased a few years ago when I was hoping to take the exam. Few years went by and now I'm finally ready to take the exam but a new version of the book came out. Can anyone offer advice on whether I should buy the new version or stick with the older one?


----------



## P-E (Feb 5, 2015)

Too old burn it.

Seriously though it should be okay. May want the version of the practice problems that matches that merm.


----------



## Mike M PE (Feb 5, 2015)

I agree with the allan. You should be fine. The new version has more HVAC information in it but that's pretty much it.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm using the merm12 for this April 2015 exam. I've heard that there is not much difference between the merm12 and merm13. My understanding is that most of the changes were just reorganizing the material.


----------



## IlliniWood (Feb 6, 2015)

I'd take an old version of MERM 12 vs. the 1st printing of MERM 13 that I had. Some pretty glaring errors in there.


----------



## IlliniWood (Feb 6, 2015)

FYI...they are on at least the 2nd printing of MERM 13 by now, so some of those initial errors have been cleaned up.


----------



## allanford86 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you all for the input. I guess I'll stick with the version I have. Just spent $950 on school of pe and another $300 for books. Don't want to spend another $300 for a new MERM book.


----------

